
Golang Concurrency Design Considered Harmful - copyconstruct
https://medium.com/@sargun/go-concurrency-considered-harmful-26499a422830
======
phoe-krk
_' Considered Harmful' Headlines Considered Harmful_

I love how everyone can write a 'Considered Harmful' headline by figuring out
something along the line of "I don't like it, therefore it must be bad,
therefore I consider it harmful".

It's time to stop. This stopped being funny months ago.

~~~
zzzcpan
There is a difference between having serious flaws and not liking it. Go's
idiomatic concurrency is in the first camp and should be considered harmful.

------
exacube
1) using channels + goroutine to implement a map doesn't seem like the most
sensible thing to do; even golang's new sync.Map type is implemented with
mutexs (eg
[https://github.com/golang/sync/blob/master/syncmap/map.go#L2...](https://github.com/golang/sync/blob/master/syncmap/map.go#L267)).
Idiomatic doesn't mean ALWAYS do this no matter what; it is the natural thing
to do if it feels like the right approach.

2) Don't use "considered harmful" so much; it is considered harmful.

